# Markings?



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot, I was just wondering if anybody could help me identify Gizmo's markings, he is a 1 year old tabby cat, with little white except on his mouth and chest, I know he is a DSH (domestic shorthair) but his marking type eludes me and it is driving me nuts. I am stuck between Mackeral and Classic. If anyone can help me, I will be grateful for the help. Again, sorry if I posted this in the wrong place on the forum.

Thank you


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Classic. Not classically classic  but his own brand of classic. He's gorgeous!! I need to scan in some pix of my classic brown tabby (with white) Gabriel--he was a looker, too.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, he does have some odd markings going on! My first thought would be "classic" with marbleing. 
IMO, mackerel has very thin stripes, broken stripes and spotted. Abyssinian ticking is also associated with very thin stripes on the extremities, only.
So, he's gotta be classic with a funky-twist. I can still see the vague classic "circle" in the center of his markings.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for your help,

I was leaning towards Classic, but I couldn't see the circle mark, I still can't see it to be honest. I knew he wasn't ticked as you can see he lacks any type of spots (he does have spots on his belly though), so I was stuck with the stripe markings, and one example I found on the internet looked almost like his stripes (which happened to be Mackeral), but not exactly thus my problem since as you said, Heidi n Q, that mackeral was more broken up than what his markings were. I ended up finding a better picture where the stripes were broken up with spots here and there with the mackeral pattern, thus I started leaning towards the Classic pattern, but again I wasn't sure because of the obvious circle on the side that he did not seem to have, but seems to because I saw a partial circle formed. However, you have solved my mystery of the markings and so I can put it to rest. I love him anyway, but not knowing can drive me nuts sometimes.

I do think they are unique, I don't recall seeing many cats with his type of markings, so I would also have to agree with the both of you in saying that he is his own unique classic with a funky twist and classic markings.  

Can't wait to see the pictures of Gabriel if you can post them, Hoofmaiden. :wink:

Again, thanks so much, the mystery has been solved.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...you know... The Mackerel markings are very thin vertical stripes, but the Mackerel stripes can also be broken up into 'broken stripes' and 'spotted stripes'. I also think it is Mackerel w/ something going on that gives only spots, like my Pretty cat has. I think, if Mackerel can have a 'thing' going on that can break up the Mack-pattern into broken stripes, spotted stripes and spotted ... why can't classic also have similar variations in its' pattern expression, too?


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

...I never really thought of that...

Tabby markings can go for some unique combos, after all so many cats on this forum demonstrate that, I am just so used to seeing obvious patterns that the thought never crossed my mind. With that said, I couldn't agree more, classic can have combinations just like mackeral, and more than likely every other pattern known to catdom and people have their own unique variations.

I learn something everyday.

Plus, it adds in the fact that everyone's kitty is unique and will always be unique in their own special way.

(Is catdom a word? If not, it is now :wink: )

Hmmm, I can really be ignorant sometimes, now that I look at my previous post...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Catdom certainly is a word, and the cats rule it! :lol: 

....and I think I'll join you in the 'ignorance boat' because I don't see what you think you see, either? Now how dumb do *I* sound?! :wink


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't see what I think I see anymore... :lol: Now it looks like an "M" to me, almost right in the middle of his side.

His stripes are almost hypnotic. :lol: Everytime you look, it almost looks like something different each time if you try hard enough.

Now we are both floating in the ignorance boat, both being ruled in the catdom by cats that rule the catdom.8O :lol: :wink:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

... _walks stiff-legged, arms held straight out at shoulder height and has staring, wide-open eyes_ ... Take. Me. To. Your. Leader.


An "M"? I think I'm seeing a skull-face. I wonder what Rorschach would make of us? Oooooh! I wonder if tabby cats were Rorschach's _inspiration_ for the inkblot tests?! 

Here is a thread you may be interested in viewing: viewtopic.php?f=1&t=54570


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Does your kitty have any spots on his belly? It looks like he has some glitter (irridecent hair) in his stripes. I'm thinking he may be part Bengal if he has those belly spots. Here are some pictures of what a bengal spotted belly looks like.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

raecarrow said:


> Does your kitty have any spots on his belly? It looks like he has some glitter (irridecent hair) in his stripes. I'm thinking he may be part Bengal if he has those belly spots.


Many tabbies (my own brown mackeral tabby and blue mackeral tabby included) have tummy spots.  It's not just Bengals. Not too many Bengals running around breeding randomly (yet, anyway!).


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> Not too many Bengals running around breeding randomly (yet, anyway!).


I've heard that one reason why you should NEVER allow Bengals to be outside kitties is because they are more likely to be stolen because of the way they look. Also, they have been known to decimate bird populations because they are very arboreal cats as their Asian Leopard ancesters are almost exclusively arboreal.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll take you to my leader, he has four legs, meows, and thinks the world revolves around him. :wink: Now if you please, take me to yours, I am ambassador for Gizmo, and he would like to see how many treats your kitties get in order to create the Free Treats For All law. :lol: 

A skull? hmmmm, I don't really see one, though if I look at the picture sideways, tail end at the bottom, it looks like a person wearing one of those straw hats, maybe? Rorschach would probably think that we were nuts for turning cat markings into inkblots. That would be neat if Tabby cats did inspire his inkblot tests, that way everybody could have their own test right at home, ready to go if they think that they are feeling a little bit crazy.
I saw the link and went to it, very interesting indeed. I will try posting a picture of a parting of his fur just because I am curious now as to what is thought about his fur.

By the way, saw the wet kitty photo, hope Reeeeka's still around, that kitty looked :evil:. :wink: 

raecarrow: Oooooooo. That would be so cool!!! I always wanted one, but they are not exactly easy to find where I live.

That would be nice, having a part Bengal kitty, he does have spots on his tummy, but they are not as big as the ones in the pictures you are showing me, gorgeous kitty (kitties?) though. I will try to post pictures of his belly as well as the fur photo, but that will not be easy as when you think he is holding still, off he goes. :wink: 
Also, I would have to agree with Hoofmaiden, you don't see many Bengals running around, so any thinking is wishful thinking. Besides, Gizmo is unique enough for me, he's my little boy (or am I his big girl? :wink: ).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I see it!







:lol: 

Well, in our home, Malibu is the nominal leader ... and the rest of the cat-staff is divided into various functions. Squirrely-Jo is in charge of treat demands. Then again, we also have Floofy who is an unrepentant liberator of treats and non-treats. Anything in a plastic bag, really. The other cats share duties of toy-wranglers and attention-demanding behavior, though again, S-Jo also heads the Demand Attention From Visitors department. We call her the WalMart Greeter of our home.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Gizmokitty said:


> raecarrow: Oooooooo. That would be so cool!!! I always wanted one, but they are not exactly easy to find where I live.


Teddy and Leo's breeder is getting out of breeding for the next few years and she currently has 3 adult female Bengals, 2 retired Queens, both "Snow" bengals and one adult kitten (who was the runt of her litter and had to be bottle fed and as such she is REALLY tiny, like 3-4 lbs and has the black/tan marbled markings my Teddy and Leo have) that she is trying to find good homes for. The only catch is that she lives in Southeastern, PA (near-ish to King of Prussia) and you live in Ohio. 

The reason I have Bengals is because they are they ONLY breed of cat that I have come across that does not mess with my allergies. I'm not excessively allergic but VERY annoyingly so. As such I would never get a cat that I could snuggle and kiss without sneezing. I have considered showing and breeding these lovely cats in the future (when I have money and time) because working with these cats is a joy. I'm completely hooked.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

:lol: That's it!!! Funny how Gizmo has that type of marking on him, let alone clear enough to see. I wonder what else we could find.

Hmmmm, looks like you have quite the staff at the home, Gizmo just runs everything here.  Doesn't make much of a greeter though, he hides everytime a stranger comes over.

Ugh,

Taking those pictures are harder than I originally thought, and I thought it would be difficult. :lol: 

I am going to have to try again tomorrow, maybe I can catch him off guard. I am already going to have to sleep with one eye open tonight. :wink: 

Raecarrow: Thanks for letting me know, but that is indeed too far for me. Good for you for finding kitties that don't make you sneeze too, I can understand the addiction to the cats as they are indeed lovely, especially yours.


----------

